# tHe D0WnS Sat 6th Sept..



## fizzerbird (Aug 28, 2008)

How about meet at the water tower around 1ish?

Then we can pick a spot further along er watteverrrrrrrr?

What say ye?


----------



## wiskey (Aug 28, 2008)

rhubarb


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 28, 2008)

crumble


----------



## Recumbent Boy (Aug 28, 2008)

rhubard, crumble... all that is needed is custard 

Now I know what I want for dinner tonight


----------



## deviousmonkey (Aug 28, 2008)

As mentioned in the other thread. I think the best place would be the same as last year. Having said that, there will be no room for the kites :-(


----------



## wiskey (Aug 28, 2008)

Recumbent Boy said:


> rhubard, crumble... all that is needed is custard
> 
> Now I know what I want for dinner tonight



but but you must has _dinner_ first!!


----------



## Recumbent Boy (Aug 28, 2008)

wiskey said:


> but but you must has _dinner_ first!!



Oh please..... 



deviousmonkey said:


> As mentioned in the other thread. I think the best place would be the same as last year.



You're just saying that 'cos you be too lazy to walk any further!


----------



## deviousmonkey (Aug 28, 2008)

Custard is one of the four main food groups!!! Everyone knows that


----------



## wiskey (Aug 28, 2008)

Recumbent Boy said:


> Oh please.....



well as you were so helpful on the bus thread just this once


----------



## Recumbent Boy (Aug 28, 2008)

Yay!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 28, 2008)

deviousmonkey said:


> As mentioned in the other thread. I think the best place would be the same as last year. Having said that, there will be no room for the kites :-(



I didn't go last year so have no idea where iyou had it...no kites?...IT'S THE FRIGGIN DOWNS...how can there be no room for kites?

Where the fek did you have your picnic? on the mini roundabout?


----------



## Iam (Aug 28, 2008)

Sort of... that turn off by the Zoo... up there on the left, where the bend in the road is. Sort of thing.

*is crap at directions*


----------



## deviousmonkey (Aug 28, 2008)

but is good at providing corrections to other peoples googlemap links


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 28, 2008)

Iam said:


> Sort of... that turn off by the Zoo... up there on the left, where the bend in the road is. Sort of thing.
> 
> *is crap at directions*



So, it really was the mini roundabout


----------



## Iam (Aug 29, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> So, it really was the mini roundabout



I just went where I was told.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 29, 2008)

Story of my life mate


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 29, 2008)

get back in the kitchen


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 29, 2008)

Your not allowed out the Shed


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 29, 2008)

Clean the bathroom


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 29, 2008)

I know my place


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 29, 2008)

If I dont she starts hitting me with sticks


----------



## Iam (Aug 29, 2008)

Lol


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 29, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Clean the bathroom



When was the last time you did that?!

Come to think of it when was the first!


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 29, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> How about meet at the water tower around 1ish?
> 
> Then we can pick a spot further along er watteverrrrrrrr?
> 
> What say ye?



Where's the water tower 

In fact, where are the downs


----------



## Iam (Aug 29, 2008)

The downs are at the top of Whiteladies Road.

The watertower is along that bit straight opposite.

If anyone needs lifts, shout up and I'll make a list (I can fit about 3, probably, unless RB decides to take his sillycycle in which case, more).


----------



## Recumbent Boy (Aug 29, 2008)

Iam said:


> The downs are at the top of Whiteladies Road.
> 
> The watertower is along that bit straight opposite.
> 
> If anyone needs lifts, shout up and I'll make a list (I can fit about 3, probably, unless RB decides to take his sillycycle in which case, more).



If that rain type stuff isn't falling from the sky I'll be riding my... grrrr.. "sillycycle"


----------



## Iam (Aug 29, 2008)

I was trying to think of something actually... funny to say, but that was the best I could do...

*resolves to check for trip wires when he gets home*


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 29, 2008)

I'll probably need a lift, but will check if me dad's taking me 

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaed


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 29, 2008)

LilJen said:


> I'll probably need a lift, but will check if me dad's taking me
> 
> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaed



For goodness sake girl stop swinging from side to side with those puppy dog peepers, yer dad said he'd give you a lift, now leave him be he's snoring on the sofa.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 29, 2008)

we might need a lift if there's one going.

please


----------



## Maggot (Aug 30, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> How about meet at the water tower around 1ish?
> 
> Then we can pick a spot further along er watteverrrrrrrr?
> 
> What say ye?


 I thought you were coming to brighton?


----------



## Iam (Aug 30, 2008)

wiskey said:


> we might need a lift if there's one going.
> 
> please



Ok.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 30, 2008)

Will someone please send me a PM - or preferably an electric shock so I don't forget ?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 31, 2008)

Maggot said:


> I thought you were coming to brighton?



No, I actually said that I would try to get to the Brighton shindig...but I've failed 

Bombscare has prior arrangement that sat night...he's dropping me off at picnic, staying for a bit then feking off to a nightclub in Exeter with a bunch of nubile girlies...leaving me to find my own way home..all by myself! 

*Reminds self that I'm a big girl now...I can do this...I did it before I'm sure...I CAN do this!*

That reminds me...offer of lift to picnic still stands for peeps but you'll have to fend for yerselves getting back!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 31, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> Will someone please send me a PM - or preferably an electric shock so I don't forget ?



I read that as an electric 'clock' at first!

Yeah no probs GG...will PM you with the goreys friday.

Do you have a mobile phone?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 31, 2008)

I do have one of those phone thingies, but it's never charged when anyone calls it .

Funny that, I was watching CSI last night and musing whether you can actually buy a ticking, wind-up alarm clock for your bedside table ...

I think I'll remember to turn up.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 31, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> No, I actually said that I would try to get to the Brighton shindig...but I've failed
> 
> Bombscare has prior arrangement that sat night...he's dropping me off at picnic, staying for a bit then feking off to a nightclub in Exeter with a bunch of nubile girlies...leaving me to find my own way home..all by myself!


Oh well, tis a shame, but I'm sure you can look after yourself.



I bet Gentlegreen doesn't turn up.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 1, 2008)

its going to rain isnt it! 

do we have a plan b?


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 1, 2008)

Maggot said:


> Oh well, tis a shame, but I'm sure you can look after yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Gentlegreen doesn't turn up.


Oi I heard that.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 1, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Yes



Is it a cunning plan?


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes


----------



## Jenerys (Sep 1, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> No, I actually said that I would try to get to the Brighton shindig...but I've failed
> 
> Bombscare has prior arrangement that sat night...he's dropping me off at picnic, staying for a bit then feking off to a nightclub in Exeter with a bunch of nubile girlies...leaving me to find my own way home..all by myself!
> 
> ...



We can hitch together


----------



## JTG (Sep 1, 2008)

Go to the pub and try and spot me on the telly during Peterborough v Rovers


----------



## wiskey (Sep 1, 2008)

like where's wally??


----------



## JTG (Sep 1, 2008)

you'll be able to spot me banner anyway


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 1, 2008)

I dont think JTG will be wearing Red and White though. 

It brings him out in a Rash I think


----------



## Maggot (Sep 1, 2008)

LilJen said:


> We can hitch together


 Do you live in Brizzle now?


----------



## Iam (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## space-hopper (Sep 2, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> but you'll have to fend for yerselves getting back!



if i can get my skinny ass up to the bris then i can fit at least five of ya in t van


----------



## wiskey (Sep 2, 2008)

yay do come


----------



## Iam (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, do.


----------



## strung out (Sep 2, 2008)

i'm working til 9 in the evening but i might be about after that if there are any plans for later in the evening


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 2, 2008)

space-hopper said:


> if i can get my skinny ass up to the bris then i can fit at least five of ya in t van



The way the weather is threatening to behave we may be having the bloody picnic in yer van!


----------



## deviousmonkey (Sep 3, 2008)

There's a steam fair being set up atm ready for the weekend, just behind the water tower, looks very cool

Kites AND big engines, I'm getting all giddy just thinking about it


----------



## space-hopper (Sep 3, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> The way the weather is threatening to behave we may be having the bloody picnic in yer van!



yea the weather for friday is rain rain and more rain plus the van has no mot or road tax at the mo, allthough it will be sorted by the weekend


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 3, 2008)

A steam rally as well FOOOK ME WHAT A WEEKNED


*Goes oftlooooook for flatcap*


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 4, 2008)

The weather forcast keeps changing.

Yesterday it said Sat would be mostly sunny with light showers.

Today it's saying mostly rain.

anyone got a gazeebo?


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 4, 2008)

I love it this its the weather for saturday







So thats cloudy rain and sunshine. . .


Why dont they just put we dont have a fucking clue rather than a logo that says the weather is EVERYTHING


----------



## Iam (Sep 5, 2008)

What the bloody hell is going on with this rain???


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 5, 2008)

Tell me about it, I can't find my spare pair of cycling gloves and cycled in wet ones this morning.


----------



## Jenerys (Sep 5, 2008)

Iam said:


> What the bloody hell is going on with this rain???



Yeah, have decided I aint sitting on no downs tomorrow.

Have fun any loons that do decide to get soggy arses


----------



## wiskey (Sep 5, 2008)

Iam said:


> What the bloody hell is going on with this rain???



 innit

I rekkon we might need to a) call a raincheck or b) use plan b


----------



## Iam (Sep 5, 2008)

Plan B

Perhaps he can be used as some kind of brolly...


----------



## space-hopper (Sep 5, 2008)

best i save the diesel and stay in weymouth then  unless anyone wants to come up with another reason for me to come up to the bris, other than a soggy bum/sandwich


----------



## Iam (Sep 5, 2008)

Are you denying that you love a soggy bum sandwich, now?


----------



## Iam (Sep 5, 2008)

So... anyway... what is Plan B when it's at home?


----------



## deviousmonkey (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm happy to have a mini swarm round mine - can't say I'll have much (read nothing) in though so it'll be a BYO unfortunatly. I overlook the Bristol Zoo btw.

Apparently Plan 'B' is a contraceptive 



> Plan B
> 
> * On July 28, 1999, the FDA approved the prescription progestin-only Plan B (two 750 µg levonorgestrel pills) emergency contraceptive.[80]
> * On August 24, 2006, the FDA approved nonprescription behind-the-counter access to Plan B from pharmacies staffed by a licensed pharmacist for women 18 or older; a prescription-only form of Plan B will remain available for young women aged 17 and younger



Not sure how this would help any of us Iam


----------



## wiskey (Sep 5, 2008)

well spacey you're welcome to come up and chat shit with us but I realise its a fucking long way. 

I might just stay at home.


----------



## dervish (Sep 5, 2008)

Dammit! I wanted to play frisbee and kites and stuff! 

* Shakes fist at sky *


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 5, 2008)

Iam said:


> Plan B
> 
> Perhaps he can be used as some kind of brolly...



That confused the hell outta me!


----------



## wiskey (Sep 5, 2008)

dervish said:


> Dammit! I wanted to play frisbee and kites and stuff!
> 
> * Shakes fist at sky *



you still can, its just I don't much feel like being intrepid, or soggy, on this occasion . . .


----------



## deviousmonkey (Sep 5, 2008)

dervish said:


> Dammit! I wanted to play frisbee and kites and stuff!
> 
> * Shakes fist at sky *



there HAS to be ONE day we are free for a lil bike ride & kite fly, around mendips way perhaps?


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 5, 2008)

deviousmonkey said:


> I'm happy to have a mini swarm round mine - can't say I'll have much (read nothing) in though so it'll be a BYO unfortunatly. I overlook the Bristol Zoo btw.



That's very kind of you. 

I think that for my part, I may take a 'rain check' soz! as it'll probably be easier for bombscare's evening shinanigans and i'll not fret at expense and hassle of getting home lol

TBH I'll probably use tomorrow as time to catch up on neglected chores at home and some much needed sleep!

*remembers to always have contingency plan for outdoor pursuits in future, whatever time of year*

The bloody rain has hampered lots of social events this weekend!

It's a shame we are not all into 'dinner parties' innit.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 5, 2008)

if someone else is cooking you'd be surprised how quick I get into dinner parties!


----------



## wiskey (Sep 5, 2008)

well I shall see what the weathers doing next weekend we can see if its any better.


----------



## deviousmonkey (Sep 5, 2008)

why did I think that it might, possibly, perhaps.....um, rain a little?


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 5, 2008)

Thing is, if it was just a threat of a few showers it wouldn't really matter. BUT it's been persisting down for days and it's supposed to be constant tomorrow so it's a non starter. Pah!


----------



## wiskey (Sep 5, 2008)

they are predicting 2 weeks worth of rain in 24 hours. 

Thats just not funny!


----------



## dervish (Sep 5, 2008)

Grrr, someone out there really doesn't want us to have our picnic.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 5, 2008)

Just do it starkers. You won't dissolve. Unless youre made of candy.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 6, 2008)

err, its not raining!


----------



## Iam (Sep 6, 2008)

Not right now it's not... but it has been, the ground is soaking here, and it's very dark and cloudy.

But the forecast is for sunny spells tomorrow...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 6, 2008)

Tomorrow then, maybe ...

pity - I was going to call in to Wild Oats on the way for some Sushi stuff ....


----------



## Iam (Sep 6, 2008)

And the rain comes down again. To be honest, I'm not even sure I want to walk to the car in this. 

Tomorrow's looking better...


----------



## Recumbent Boy (Sep 6, 2008)

Well that rain stuff is indeed falling from the sky, so the *sillycycle* is staying in the shed and I'm staying in my chair.


----------



## Isambard (Sep 6, 2008)

These mushies are shit!


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 9, 2008)

I stayed in bed


----------



## strung out (Sep 9, 2008)

i went to work, walked into a metal shutter, concussed myself and went home early.


----------



## electrogirl (Sep 9, 2008)

strung_out said:


> i went to work, walked into a metal shutter, concussed myself and went home early.



wtf?! stop bashing yourself around!

are you nanny out of count duckula?


----------



## strung out (Sep 9, 2008)

i was texting and someone hadnt lifted the receiving bay shutter high enough. what with me being a giant of a man, i walked straight into it and managed to get a nice bruise on my forehead next to where i had my 6 stitches and a cut on my nose just above the old cut on my nose where i broke it a few weeks back.


----------



## electrogirl (Sep 9, 2008)

strung_out said:


> i was texting and someone hadnt lifted the receiving bay shutter high enough. what with me being a giant of a man, i walked straight into it and managed to get a nice bruise on my forehead next to where i had my 6 stitches and a cut on my nose just above the old cut on my nose where i broke it a few weeks back.



your face is purdy stop hurting it


----------



## strung out (Sep 9, 2008)

it makes me look hard. i heard that all the girls love a hardman with scars


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh they doooooo. . .


----------



## Jenerys (Sep 10, 2008)

Well hello


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 13, 2008)

So why didn't we get ourselves organised ?

I've wasted the day watching Star Trek repeats. 

I may go down to see if the river's fishable in the unlikely event the weather holds for tomorrow ...


----------



## Jenerys (Sep 15, 2008)

I went for a lovely picnic on Saturday


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2008)

LilJen said:


> I went for a lovely picnic on Saturday



I cycled down to the river on Sunday - it would have been a waste of the day ticket - it's like brown windsor at the moment with croutons.


----------



## Jenerys (Sep 15, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> I cycled down to the river on Sunday - it would have been a waste of the day ticket - it's like brown windsor at the moment with croutons.


*shows off*
I ran the half marathon yesterday


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2008)

*suitably impressed*


----------

